# DFDS Discount Codes



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Has anyone got any ferry discount codes for any ferries please, need to book today.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They are only valid during the show DFDS are exhibiting at and expire when the show has ended.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

CC have return fares on DFDS Dover / Calais at £49 Bokassa online.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you are a member, try caravan club. Our daughter is at Manchester show today and has been quoted £75 return in Summer including caravan. She also had a quote for us just with car to Bilbao for just over £600 return. Offers are available to end Jan.
May be worth a try.

Keith (sooty)


----------

